# 6500 Sports Rocket MKII



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

10/10 function 
8/10 cosmetic
Box and papers
$130 Shipped lower 48


----------



## Furball (Sep 20, 2002)

TreednNC said:


> 10/10 function
> 8/10 cosmetic
> Box and papers
> $130 Shipped lower 48


My favorite of the Abus. I will think on it.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Please close


----------

